# Anyone got the inside dope on the Crackler Barrel T-shirts?



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*Anyone got the inside dope on the Cracker Barrel T-shirts?*










I haven't seen them myself but, I've read elsewhere on the web that Cracker Barrel restaurants/gift shops are selling T-shirts that feature the Universal Monsters. Interestingly, there is no license printed on the shirts crediting Universal Studios. It has been alledged that these shirts are licensed through... POLAR LIGHTS!
Anybody got the details?

- GJS


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Wow! I went there a few weeks ago and didn't see any. I'll have to go back and check again!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I couldn't find anything on their website...


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

One of my traditions when traveling is to eat at a Cracker Barrel along the way. I travel about 1 weekend out of every 4 or 5 so I'm on the road a lot (more than I want to be unless I'm going to a model show). Anyway, I've been to most of the ones up and down I95 from Florida to New Jersey. They have a lot of pretty cool retro shirts but I've never seen any monster shirts. I'm leaving Thursday for the IPMS Nationals in Atlanta this Thursday and I'm sure our group will be dining at CB along the way. If I find out anything I'll post it when I get back Sunday. If would be cool if they had them.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Yeah I've seen um.Frank,Drac,The Creature and The Mummy on black tee shirts and they Glow In The Dark too.16.99 each.Hooty got some of them.I'am going back to get the wife The Creature from the Black Lagoon.Movie poster montage on the shirts if I'am not mistaken.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Cracker Barrel here is a type of cheese.

James


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

In the U.S. it's a restaurant, which seems mainly to be in the South. I went to one in Nashville while on vacation and I and a friend made a point to eat there every morning for breakfast. VERY tasty food and lots of it.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Otto69 said:


> In the U.S. it's a restaurant, which seems mainly to be in the South.... ...VERY tasty food and lots of it.


I'll ditto that! Plus, I love the nostalgic tin advertising signs and other decor!










- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

> *Anyone got the inside dope on the Cracker Barrel T-shirts?*


*

**Anyone seen a dope **inside ** a Cracker Barrel T-shirt?










*


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Okay, here's the latest poop. I talked to the folks at Cracker Barrel and these are new shirts for Halloween - available in July! So, they should be out there for a while - get 'em while you can!


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Otto69 said:


> In the U.S. it's a restaurant, which seems mainly to be in the South.


And as in Canada and the UK it is a cheese too. (made by Kraft)

http://www.free-recipes.co.uk/gourmet-food-store/B00032A5I2/Kraft-Cracker-Barrel-New-York-Aged-Reserve-Cheddar-Cheese-Bar-10-oz.html

Jim


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Too bad they don't sell these shirts on their website.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Here's a link to the T-Shirt designs:

pics.livejournal.com/karloffstein/gallery/00006af4

- GJS


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I loooove that Cracker Barrel cheese, especially the really SHARP, hurt-your-mouth kind.
Those are pretty danged cool shirts, and the price surely isn't bad !!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I checked these shirts out on the way to the IPMS nationals and really did not get very excited about the designs. I am not sure what it was I had in mind, but they just did not look that good to me. I am sure they will sell thought, I still may buy one or two if they get to the clearance table after Halloween.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey! Those are neat! I like the Drac and Mummy ones. I'll have to look for them on the way to Gettysburg on Aug 5th.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I scored some on the way to the IPMS Nats. They are 50/50, bright colors and have bands at the sleeves. I thought the designs were pretty good - not great - but like IROCER, I'm not sure what I was expecting. I got 'em anyway. Hey, a monster shirt is a monster shirt. There's usually not much to pick from so I gotta get 'em when I can.


----------

